# Goat injection problem Please help



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello. I am new to raising Nigerian Dwarf Goats. I just bought two does that needed a round of antibiotics (biomycin). I intend to show these goats so want to avoid creating any lumps when doing these injections. I had been instructed to do the shots in the backside of the thigh and IM because SQ can leave lumps. I have been doing that and today one of my does is limping (today will be day 4). Is there a better place to give injections? Has anyone seen this before and the limping resolved? I am worried that I ruined my beautiful doe.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have but with cattle. One I have no clue what went wrong but would drag his leg for a full day. The only time I have ever had lumps was with sq shots never Im. That's just me but maybe others can share on what type of shots they got lumps with. Also I'm 99% sure all my lumps have been from the CDT shots. 
I give shots kinda in the arm pit area. It just doesn't seem to hurt as much there and is awesome for giving kids shots so you can hold their head between your legs.


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have to give another shot this evening and I have been dreading it all day. I certainly don't want to hurt my goaties. I have been watching videos on it. Any tips for the armpit area? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have not had lumps from SQ shots with Biomycin. I give SQ shots in the neck where it meets into the body. There is a lot of skin you can pull up there.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I always give IM shots in the neck. There is a tendon that runs down the center of the leg on the side, if you hit this it can cause them to limp for a while, it can be permanent but most of the time it is just temporary.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You are most likely giving it in the wrong place on the leg. Never do it on the side of the leg. There is a nerve that runs down the side and if you hit it or get to close to it, you can cripple the goat for life. Now if its not damaged you can expect to see her limp for upwards of 2 weeks. here is a pic on where you give IM in the leg.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the kneck meets the body place for sub Q ..it seem to bother the goats a whole lot less., learned this little trick right here on Goat spot!!..Here is Rosie letting me show how...shes a good girl


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks so much guys! I will try to make sure I get it in the right place tomorrow! The pictures were super helpful too! I love my goaties and don't want to hurt them!


----------



## kidsnchicks (May 30, 2013)

Jldowd11 said:


> Thanks so much guys! I will try to make sure I get it in the right place tomorrow! The pictures were super helpful too! I love my goaties and don't want to hurt them!


Not sure how similar the anatomy is from Pygmy goats to ND, but our goat vet told me to give thiamine IM to one of our Pygmies, high on the back of the leg muscle, at a line horizontal from the bottom of the vulva. It seemed very high to me and I gave it a little lower. Saw the vet give a vaccine later, but it was higher than I had given the thiamine. Goat was fine both times. But she did get a lump from the SQ injection on her side. (The vet gave that one also.)


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks to everyone, shots were easier last night. Kids, that spot makes sense too! I know have new tools in my toolbox.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Another important thing is to make sure you change locations. One day one leg, next day the other. I actually used all four legs on my two week long treatment with Coconut. Be sure to use the proper gauge needle (length important as well!!).


----------



## mochilaur (Aug 11, 2013)

This link may help with the armpit question.


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mjs-this might be a stupid question , but what gauges should I get? I had read 18 and 20, with 3/4 tips. Is this correct?


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mochilaur- thanks for the video! That really is helpful.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Gauge depends on which meds you are using...a thick medication, like Nuflor will need 18 G while B complex can use 20 Gauge. 3/4 inch is perfect for Sub Q shots.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Gauge depends on which meds you are using...a thick medication, like Nuflor will need 18 G while B complex can use 20 Gauge. 3/4 inch is perfect for Sub Q shots.


Second this. 3/4 18G is a great all around tip.


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Would I use a different size for IM or would 3/4 be ok for that too?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

1 inch is ok for IM but the only meds you need to do IM are hormones..All other shots can be done SUb Q...
Sub Q is less painful for the goat...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

IM is also better if a goat is really sick and you want the antibiotics to work faster.


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gotcha. Subq is best for everything for other than hormones and when you need quick reaction. I only do IM because I heard SQ will leave lumps that hurt the animal in the show ring. Is this true?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Jldowd11 said:


> Gotcha. Subq is best for everything for other than hormones and when you need quick reaction. I only do IM because I heard SQ will leave lumps that hurt the animal in the show ring. Is this true?


Equal chances. Depends on the goat's independent systems, really. I prefer nearly everything IM myself.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes he sure to get the length right! You don't want to do an sq vxn and poke the needle back out of the skin and squirt it on the ground like I did the first time I gave a shot!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Also when I do sq shots I rub the area really good for about 2-3 min to massage the meds around, no bump 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Just wanted to add that if you are raising goats (cattle, pigs, sheep, etc) for meat you never, ever want to give shots of any kind anywhere but in the neck. Giving shots in the back legs will generally cause serious problems with that cut of meat.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> Just wanted to add that if you are raising goats (cattle, pigs, sheep, etc) for meat you never, ever want to give shots of any kind anywhere but in the neck. Giving shots in the back legs will generally cause serious problems with that cut of meat.


I have a tendency to disagree here...we raise out own beef and do IM vaccines with no issues to meat. You need ample time for the muscle tissue to heal itself, but normally does not cause much problem at all.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I give everything IM unless specifically stated it has to be SQ. I dont like lumps and Im MUCH BETTER with IM shots then SQ shots. All my needles are 1inch in length and that makes it harder to do SQ as well. Also as stated IM will be faster acting and most cases I don't have time to wait for a slow release the SQ makes. 

Not all SQ will make lumps - depends if you are good at SQ and if the goat is going to have a reaction to the drug.


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. I will go buy more needles today. 

Another set of possibly ridiculous questions.

Reusing of needles or new one every time?
If reuse, how often?
If reuse, how disinfect?
And finally...Disposing of used needles on the farm?

Thanks guys! 
I love it here!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

new needle every time.

I dispose of needles in a container after its full. I then tape it shut and throw in the trash. I'm currently using a baby wipe container since it has a nice pop open lid I can easily drop the needles into. But Ive used all sorts of things that have lids.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Ideally single use. However I reuse needles as well occasionally. Otherwise I have the needles labeled for which goat. I only use hormone needles 1x however.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I never re-use needles. To dispose of them, I put the cap back on securely and toss in the trash.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I too use them once only. I love the baby wipe container idea to contain used needles..you can also use a coffee can, just poke a hole in the lid.


----------



## Patricia-Meyer (Nov 4, 2012)

From my experience, most folks who show give SQ injections over the ribs (in the "arm pit" area). It won't matter if the goat gets a lump there. It is so common that if they have one there, everyone knows it's from injections. It's sometimes referred to as a vaccination lump. No points against a goat for that. If it is in any other place, especially a place common for a CL abscess, then it is going to be more suspect. Now, I haven't shown. This is just what I've read/heard/discussed with friends who do.
How is your doe doing now??


----------



## Jldowd11 (Sep 5, 2013)

My goat is no longer limping at this point. I moved to the armpit area and tried IM. will try SQ next time. I have a vet coming tomorrow to look over everyone tomorrow (I have another one sick from non injection related issue). 

That is good ideas on tossing sharps. I just didn't know if you could just throw them away with all the scare over people sharps. I wasn't sure if we could get in trouble without proper disposal. 

Great ideas on wipes box, coffee can and names on each sharp. I will keep in mind only one needle to hormone. 

I love being on here! Everyone is so helpful!


----------

